

G2 is coming - borisk
http://g2.t-mobile.com/

======
drtse4
4G, looks like it's the HTC EVO(or something using the same platform).

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I think the reason this is interesting is that it isn't 4G, but gets similar
speeds on 3G with the new HSPA+ technology.

Engadget has it pegged as the "MyTouch 3G HD" and has some leaked photos of
it's front and rear:

<http://www.engadget.com/tag/myTouch3GHD/>

~~~
drtse4
Uh right, hsdpa with a change in modulation (QPSK, that lately is starting to
be employed in a lot of other standards/medium) to achieve 14mb/s. The next
and last step before LTE will be MIMO.

